

Subjot: Reverse Google+? Twitter meets Quora? Let's see where this goes.  - Neuromantic
http://sjot.it/puVvdZ

======
jaredsohn
It amusingly says "We ask for a Twitter or Facebook account to help find your
friends on Subjot. We'll never post to Twitter without your permission".

So it will post to Facebook without your permission?

~~~
ccarella
oh good catch... we'll fix that because no we will not post to FB without your
permission.

~~~
ccarella
and we now fixed this on staging and it will go out with our next code push.

~~~
scotty79
Good. Almost scared me away from trying out your service. I'm glad I read this
comment.

------
jaredsohn
There was some talk about the need for this on Google Plus:
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20080274-264/hashtag-
creat...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20080274-264/hashtag-creator-
brings-his-idea-to-google/)

It is good to see that somebody made an implementation for this, but it might
be hard to get people to post information to this service instead of/in
addition to Google+/Twitter.

~~~
ccarella
It's still early days for us but we're seeing pretty good engagement and
retention. Even though people sometimes describe it in terms of Twitter, I
actually think its something very different. Subjot is more a discussion and
conversation platform and I think its more accurately described as a new kind
of forum (its topical and has comments).

So as Subjot's cofounder, I still love Twitter and plan to continue to use it
to broadcast my thoughts... particularly ones I'm not looking to have a
conversation about.

~~~
T_S_
Twitter confuses the hell out of me when people are conversing, so you may be
onto something.

------
chl
I'm pretty happy to see mutations and variations like Subjot, and, yes, even
Heello to appear; Twitter seems to have become too large to do a lot of
experimentation themselves (not surprising: every change of the fundamental
format would have massive ramifications).

In addition to "substreams" (probably the defining feature) & comments, Subjot
interestingly keeps a posting length limit (250 characters).

As Google+ demonstrates (IMVHO, of course), _some_ limit actually is a good
thing in terms of scannability, "follow cost" &c.

Those newspaper folks didn't invent the lead for nothing.

------
ayanb
I don't understand why apps make twitter and facebook as the only gatekeepers.
Why not have an independent signup?

~~~
ccarella
We initially had independent sign up as an option and probably will do that
again in the future.

The reason we ditched it, is because Subjot is a network effect product. It's
WAY better if you can find some friends already using it, which was far more
likely for a user if they signed in with Twitter/FB rather than had the option
to do that later in the process.

Subjot is still small and in "private beta" in the true sense of the word (we
didn't expect the internet to find us yet) so you may still not have any
friends using it but some people do!

------
Iammesol
Subjot solves the one problem everyone hates when following, circling, or
friending people you enojoy. There is no longer the "Hey everyone look how
cute my dog is" syndrome. Best of luck to Chris Carella and everyone at
Subjot!

------
imjustcreative
One day with Subjot and I am really impressed. Has a nice feel and fits in
nicely between my Twitter and Google+ postings.

------
u48998
I'm a looking for a social network which would let me tweet longer post (don't
want to tweet longer via an isolated blog). Google+ does not and I'm already
starting to hate Google+ (out of protest for their naming policy).

~~~
ccarella
You can create 250 character jots on Subjot and post them to Twitter and
Facebook. There is also a bookmarklet that lets you share to
Subjot/Twitter/Facebook from anywhere on the web.

~~~
u48998
I'm actually not following what Subjot does (can't understand via the text
blurb) and I'm not enthusiastic about logging in on any new service via
Facebook/Twitter. So I'll wait for now.

~~~
ccarella
Louis Gray had a nice post about Subjot yesterday if you are interested in
hearing it from someone else's perspective.
[http://blog.louisgray.com/2011/08/subjot-subject-based-
shari...](http://blog.louisgray.com/2011/08/subjot-subject-based-sharing-to-
help.html)

~~~
u48998
Thx. Well, one thing is common here that I too have a lot to say on many
topics and one common denominator (either Facebook or Twitter or whatever) is
not a suitable choice (hence I use different platforms for different topics
but I know its not totally effective).

It's an ideal concept to sort various different interests of a single person
interest into separate containers based on target audience. I think Google+
came close but their naming policy sucks. I wish they'd allow different
identity/per-Circle, which could help resolve this issue. But in perspective,
I should be able to target my audience based on their interest as I know best
and vice-versa. Twitter is totally ineffective here to most degree.

~~~
ccarella
I love your comment. I have been studying identity and the internet for years.
Subjot doesn't solve the problem of easily posting from different identities
but I do promise to respect people's identity and have internet friendly
policies.

------
julieako
I love Subjot. Much better than Twitter because there is less 'noise'

~~~
ceejayoz
There's only so much noise on Twitter as you opt-in to. You don't have to
follow a bunch of people on either service.

~~~
ccarella
One of the reasons I created Subjot was because I wanted to share even more.
On Twitter if I don't post about tech or nyc tech I lose followers but I have
so many more interests than tech. I wanted to post about music, football,
street art etc, without spamming people who only care about my posts in tech.

